# Mello's Discus pictures and videos 2012



## MELLO

Just want to share my discus collection. Sorry if the pics are large can't figure out how to resize them using my sons IPad.
First are my collection of blue fish. 
Cobalts, Refection deep, Blue Diamond, Flachen and Flachen X Snakeskin








































My Blue discus video:



My Albino Discus
Albino Milleneium Gold
















Albino Whitebutterfly
















HB Red Golden Diamond RGD


----------



## MELLO

Admin says I reached my max quota for pics and videos. More to come if I can post again. Thanks for looking and enjoy!!!


----------



## catgoldfish

Wow! I'm speechless. Albino Whitebutterflies........gorgeous.


----------



## chiefwonton

Very nice collection! Cant wait to see those piwowarski turqs.


----------



## josephl

Wow, beautiful fish. Those blues are great and I have never seen albino white butterflys before. Beautiful fish


----------



## MELLO

josephl said:


> Wow, beautiful fish. Those blues are great and I have never seen albino white butterflys before. Beautiful fish


Yeah! It is hard to find albino whitebutterfly knowadays specially this size.


----------



## MELLO

Alex Piwowarski Jumbo Turks and Leopard Snakeskin. Just click the pic for video


----------



## discuspaul

Superb-looking discus, Mello !! Love the Albino Golds, and the Blues.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nice fish. The limit is images per post. I found that out in my pleco thread. That's why I have so many posts (oh, well, one reason). Just insert up to 10 or so each post and you'll be fine. I think the limit was 11 or 13 or some weird number like that.


----------



## MELLO

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice fish. The limit is images per post. I found that out in my pleco thread. That's why I have so many posts (oh, well, one reason). Just insert up to 10 or so each post and you'll be fine. I think the limit was 11 or 13 or some weird number like that.


Thanks Gary!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Beautiful collection! I especially like the jumbo turqs awesome shape and pattern


----------



## MELLO

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Beautiful collection! I especially like the jumbo turqs awesome shape and pattern


Thanks Rick! I love them too. The first jumbo pair that I got turned out to be both females. I had to wait to get this pair for months. Bob from Toronto made sure he gets me a proven one and didn't want to ship until he is 100% sure.


----------



## bonsai dave

Beautiful looking discus Mello. That is a nice collection you have there. Let me know when you have babies from the albino and Turk pair. I miss the pair I had.


----------



## seanyuki

Nice collection Mello......great job raising them to their full potential and must visit yr place soon lah.


----------



## MELLO

bonsai dave said:


> Beautiful looking discus Mello. That is a nice collection you have there. Let me know when you have babies from the albino and Turk pair. I miss the pair I had.


Thanks Dave. I'll let you guys know if I have babies. The jumbo turks spawned couple of days ago. Crossing my fingers


----------



## MELLO

seanyuki said:


> Nice collection Mello......great job raising them to their full potential and must visit yr place soon lah.


Sure Francis come visit when you have time. Suppose to have dinner with a bunch of discus guys tonight. But was cancelled. We should set up discus meet one day. So we could meet all discus freaks in this forum.


----------



## MELLO

Alex Piwowarski Red Spotted Snakeskin


----------



## FishFreaks

so jealous of the piwow turks....


----------



## Chappy

I just got home from seeing these fish in person. Unless you have seen top quality, high end discus like this, you just can't appreciate how stunning they really are. These fish are HUGE and beautiful and they know it :bigsmile: The male blue diamond just oozes attitude! So, of course, I'm trying to figure out which ones I'd take with me on a deserted island and kept changing my mind over and over and over. The flachens are gorgeous fish. The turqs are too. It goes on and on and on. And Rommel - you are doing an EXCELLENT job growing out those babies. Hopefully they'll all turn out looking like their dad - The Big Show 
Thanks for letting me veg on the couch with the dog and take my time enjoying these fish. You've done a great job with them; you should be very proud of your collection - it's hands-down the best I've seen anywhere. Thanks for sharing them with us all so that we can appreciate what top quality discus can and should look like.
Shelley


----------



## FishFreaks

+1 for discus get together at rommels! haha gotta chek these pairs out!!


----------



## Jondis21

Yup! Let's do it. I'm bringing beers


----------



## Chappy

I'm bringing a net and a cooler :bigsmile:


----------



## MELLO

Hahaha! We'll see maybe we can set up one this summer.


----------



## MELLO

Albino Whitebutterfly video


----------



## MELLO

*Fry*

Fry from my 2 pairs combine in one tank. The small ones are 2.5 weeks younger. The larger ones are 2.5 months old. Only had a small spawn this time from my BD pair. The smaller ones are from my Flacehen X SS pair with A BD female. The Flachen X started eating the babies so I used my BD pair to foster the few ones that are left.


----------



## MELLO

FishFreaks said:


> so jealous of the piwow turks....


Kevin,
This video is for you.


----------



## Chappy

MELLO said:


> Fry from my 2 pairs combine in one tank. The small ones are 2.5 weeks younger. The larger ones are 2.5 months old. Only had a small spawn this time from my BD pair. The smaller ones are from my Flacehen X SS pair with A BD female. The Flachen X started eating the babies so I used my BD pair to foster the few ones that are left.


FINALLY!!!!!! I've been waiting for you to post pictures of these little guys. They are looking SO GOOD, Rommel - but, of course, even better in person. Seriously awesome job with these guys.


----------



## MELLO

I don't want to jinx it like the first time.


----------



## FishFreaks

thanks for that video rommel! they had a big spawn!! look forward to snapping up some of those


----------



## MELLO

Flachen X Snakeskin and BD video


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow, that Flachen X is spectacular. Where did you get that one from? Also, what's the netting for? Preventing the parents from eating the eggs?


----------



## MELLO

Gary,
April ordered it for me from Hans. Yes the cover is to protect the eggs from the parents.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ah...they're Hans discus. Awesome.

Are they often egg eaters? In my Cuipea X with the Heckel, they don't seem to eat the eggs, but only the wrigglers. I don't have the room to set up another tank or I would try raising some....thanks for answering my n00b questions.


----------



## MELLO

They did raise babies a couple of times. The last 3 spawn the male ate the eggs. I moved them into a new tank then the male did good he didn't eat the eggs. I just put the cover to be safe. Sometimes discus can be weird.


----------



## josephl

Those are some pretty amazing fish, saw them yesterday in person and the babies that Mello has looks great, fat, round and happy and some are getting some color at one inch already!!


----------



## MELLO

*1 month fry attack video*

Fry from my Alex Piwow Turquiose. They are growing pretty good. Eating like pigs.


----------



## fishdragon

MELLO said:


> Fry from my Alex Piwow Turquiose. They are growing pretty good. Eating like pigs.


can I know what they are eating ? my discus fry doesn't show much interested with their food.
thanks


----------



## MELLO

On this video they are eating freeze dried tubiflex. All of my fish only eat dry foods. It's either freeze dried Blackworms, Brine shrimp, Tubiflex, flakes and pellets. The only frozen food I feed my fish is beefheart. 


fishdragon said:


> can I know what they are eating ? my discus fry doesn't show much interested with their food.
> thanks


----------



## April

I saw the fry this morning. They are doing excellent! Mello is the master. Excellent shape and vigor for little guys. Their interest in food goes with the water quality. Mello keeps his tanks immaculate.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?p0mtml


----------



## MELLO

April said:


> I saw the fry this morning. They are doing excellent! Mello is the master. Excellent shape and vigor for little guys. Their interest in food goes with the water quality. Mello keeps his tanks immaculate.
> 
> Thanks April!! for me you're still one of my masters
> ---


----------



## MELLO

1 and half month turquoise fry


----------



## chiefwonton

Are those the piwow offsprings?


----------



## MELLO

Yes they are.


----------



## chiefwonton

Very nice! So when are we allowed to line up outside your house to buy a couple of these future stunners? Haha


----------



## MELLO

Haha! Maybe in a couple of weeks we'll see


----------



## MELLO

Select grade Leopard Spotted


----------



## MELLO

9 week old Piwow Turk offsprings video. Attacking my homemade beefheart


----------



## Scherb

Hello. nice job mello. everybody looks top notch. Cheers


----------



## ndnhuy

Mello's Discus is always beautiful, thick and very healthy. I must line up to get some from you Mello. Your beefheart is Discus heroin lol...


----------



## MELLO

Moved them in a bigger tank. Sold half of the bunch and added 6 Wayne Ng Blue Knights my favorite blue strain. 
Video:


----------



## josephl

MELLO said:


> Moved them in a bigger tank. Sold half of the bunch and added 6 Wayne Ng Blue Knights my favorite blue strain.
> Video:


Very nice, wish I had the room to jump in with you on that Blue Knights order


----------



## MELLO

These Blue Knights are hard to come by. I waited for years for them to be available and luckily got some. You know the deal! Once I get bored again the BK's will be in your tank.:lol:


----------



## MrJackyTang

Amazing Lovely Discus ! I Love Everything About Them Brother Mello ! Thanks So Much For Sharing With Us Ur Collection fishes !


MELLO said:


> Just want to share my discus collection. Sorry if the pics are large can't figure out how to resize them using my sons IPad.
> First are my collection of blue fish.
> Cobalts, Refection deep, Blue Diamond, Flachen and Flachen X Snakeskin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Blue discus video:
> 
> 
> 
> My Albino Discus
> Albino Milleneium Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albino Whitebutterfly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HB Red Golden Diamond RGD


----------



## April

Are you going to trade your fh for discus jacky? Lol.


----------



## MELLO

Thanks Jacky! So as your flowerhorns they are beautiful too...


----------

